# More food for Thought



## acjohnson53 (Mar 24, 2016)




----------



## pointwithinacircle2 (Mar 25, 2016)

I would like to point out that there may be a step between memorization and understanding.  That thing is focus.   If one studies intently they are learning to focus the mind.  Even if one never understands, learning to focus is, in and of itself, a vital tool in becoming a better man.


----------



## dalinkou (Mar 25, 2016)

Good point.
One if the things I noticed early on was that we were really good parrots and could repeat the words verbatim.  Then one day I realized that often there is a disconnect between saying the words and living them.  I have been wrestling with that ever since, which I suspect to be the case whenever to work is applied to the inner man.


----------



## acjohnson53 (Mar 26, 2016)

It takes along time to understand...I understand and I am still learning....


----------



## Bill Lins (Mar 26, 2016)

dalinkou said:


> Good point.
> One if the things I noticed early on was that we were really good parrots and could repeat the words verbatim.


If your instructor failed to teach you the meaning & symbolism of the catechism along with the words he did you a great disservice. If he DID teach you the lessons of the work, it's then totally up to you to incorporate them into your life.


----------



## acjohnson53 (Mar 28, 2016)

true


----------

